# Dog Show People – Newcomers Field Guide



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Thank you for digging that up!!! I first read it when I was first getting into the show scene. Like "Best in Show" it just rings truer and truer the longer I am in dogs!

And yeah, I am that person always asking to borrow somebody's catalog.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for posting. I enjoyed reading it.


----------

